# Установка Skype на Gentoo

## kab18

Пытаюсь установить Skype. Подскажите что сделать, чтобы он все таки установился. Разного рода дискуссии на тему звуковых драйверов мне не интересны, главное чтобы он установился и работал. На системе установлен KDE. Выдает такой вот лог:

http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0820/h_1471688913_9806649_c046f899b5.jpg

----------

## Baritone

 *kab18 wrote:*   

> Пытаюсь установить Skype. Подскажите что сделать, чтобы он все таки установился. Разного рода дискуссии на тему звуковых драйверов мне не интересны, главное чтобы он установился и работал. На системе установлен KDE. Выдает такой вот лог:
> 
> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0820/h_1471688913_9806649_c046f899b5.jpg

 

Наверно, надо сначала сделать то, что он просит - то есть указать для qtwebkit флаг USE=-exceptions

Это делается, в зависимости от настроек в make.conf, либо автоматически - что весьма опасно, ибо он такого понанастраивает - век не распутаешь, либо вручную. Тогда надо скопировать строчку, которую он вывел внизу, то есть 

```
>=dev-qt/qtwenbkit-4.8.6-r1:4 -exceptions
```

в подходящий файл в каталоге /etc/portage/package.use/ 

ну и пробуешь ещё раз установить. Если опять просит изменить USE, делаешь то же самое, в пределах разумного, разумеется.

Ну, в общем, там всё написано было. Читайте мануалы, и да пребудет с Вами терпение.

----------

## kab18

Спасибо, все успешно скачалось и установилось.

----------

